# easy to use rhinestone software



## beetrice (Dec 24, 2011)

I am decorating a couple of tshirts for my granddaughters, and maybe occasional use, do not have any software yet, but do not want to invest in cutters, etc. I just need some thing simple I can use to create the design. thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What design software do you currently have?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is not really an easy rhinestone software, especially if you are not familiar with des_ign software_ and understand vector and bitmap images. I don't recommend any software until you decide which cutter you will use as not all software has drivers for all cutters.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

depending on the color of the shirt you could print out, lay inside the shirt and use a hand wand to manually lay the stones. Wifey uses one when stones fall off or just adding a few stones.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

So you want to hand set the designs? you can do that , very easy, and it is very relaxing.

Hang on I will get you a lesson I did years ago on Hand setting designs.
and bring it forward for you
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you need any more help than this please just ask.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html

for a easy inexpensive program to create designs 

funtime and make the cut are great, 

I just got the new Winpcsign2012, which is totally awesome , but i also work with machines and cutters.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have tried almost all of the software available and the one I would say is the easiest to get the hang of is OOBling. I got it from Synergy17.com and I LOVE IT. I started off with BlingIt, which would be a great program with a few changes, then I went to WinPc, which even after this last update still needs some work. I love using DAS also, but my favorite for ease of use and getting to where I want to be design-wise quicker is definitely OOBling. I am almost positive they have a demo on that site for you to try out, if not, email them and ask for one. I am sure they wold be happy to send it to you.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

When it comes to rhinestone software it boils down to what software you feel the most comfortable with.. Now days most all software have a demo that you can download and try. Give all of them a shot,, there is a learning curve so don't get discouraged.


----------



## MissChen (Jan 14, 2012)

I am also needing rhinestone software. I am not really concerned with price as much as I want to make sure it has the features I need. Do they all vectorize images? Does one vectorize better than others? That is probably my main concern.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most rhinestone applications have a vectorizing function most will require tweaking to a degree and some images have to be hand drawn. In order of my preference for vectoring of the programs I have are:
SmartCut Pro
WinPCSign 2010/2012
Corel trace function
Illustrator trace function

I know a lot like illustrator over Corel and honestly have not tried very to master illustratr

I also run some images through Vector Magic Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have Vector Magic Desktop edition for MAC... It's pretty sweet... Even on fairly crappy images... Not perfect but for the money it works pretty darn good.

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

MissChen said:


> I am also needing rhinestone software. I am not really concerned with price as much as I want to make sure it has the features I need. Do they all vectorize images? Does one vectorize better than others? That is probably my main concern.


Vector Magic works good. I like it better than whats in corel. However its gonna really come down to the image itself. Sometimes I pull it into Photoshop to remove the background or erase parts of the image I don't need or want to be vectorized.


----------



## MissChen (Jan 14, 2012)

So I would vectorize it then take it to the rhinestone software to convert it to the circles?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

thats how i do it. Some use the rhinestones software's ability to either vectorize or fill the bitmap. I use rstones but have never used the bmp ability. Heres a link to it.
rStones - rhinestone design suite

but you need to have corel to use it.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Lin77 said:


> I have tried almost all of the software available and the one I would say is the easiest to get the hang of is OOBling. I got it from Synergy17.com and I LOVE IT. I started off with BlingIt, which would be a great program with a few changes, then I went to WinPc, which even after this last update still needs some work. I love using DAS also, but my favorite for ease of use and getting to where I want to be design-wise quicker is definitely OOBling. I am almost positive they have a demo on that site for you to try out, if not, email them and ask for one. I am sure they wold be happy to send it to you.


Hello Lin77:

I would be interested in finding out if OOBling can fill bitmap images as well as the DAS software. I saw a video where DAS rhinestoned the picture of a wolf with only those colors available in rhinestones. I currently have rStones (Corel) and the bitmap fill feature doesn't really work well. So I am looking for another/better macro or a software that can easily stone a photo.

I would also like to find out how other programs handle this process. Anyone have any feedback on Funtime or how other softwares convert a picture into stones?

Thanks,
Nadine


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

n2mouse said:


> Hello Lin77:
> 
> I would be interested in finding out if OOBling can fill bitmap images as well as the DAS software. I saw a video where DAS rhinestoned the picture of a wolf with only those colors available in rhinestones. I currently have rStones (Corel) and the bitmap fill feature doesn't really work well. So I am looking for another/better macro or a software that can easily stone a photo.
> 
> ...


Simply put no software is going to take a bitmap photo and convert it to rhinestones in a fashion that I would want to put on a shirt...

That said OObling does have a demo to try... 

What complicates matters is when you see images like the attached for rStones...

The Mommy example you can see is very grid like... The Gecko again very grid like and would not be worth putting on a shirt in my opinion... 

This is a similar result that you get with DAS, WINPC and others...

Now the Tiger head... Now that is a result we actually want... Only one problem....


If you look at the second attachment... When you go to www.RhinestoneExchange.com it says it was created with rStones but took several hours to create!!! YIKES!!!

So in my mind the advertising is a bit misleading... Thus always good to try the demo...


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

If you are using Corel there are a couple of macros that can do Rhinestone designs. The Stone Wizard from Bling sports apparel or Easy Stone from Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro. Both offer free trial periods and there are lots of videos on You tube that show you how to use it. I personally use The Stone Wizard and love it.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I was more looking for a rhinestone software that has the capability to fill a Bitmap. This video shows exactly what I am looking for: StoneCut: Bitmap Fills - YouTube

Unfortunately, I cannot afford the price for DAS. So I was wondering if any other rhinestone softwares can fill a bitmap with a given set of crystal colors.

Anyone?

Thanks,
Nadine


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

That demonstration is a very poor quality end result but RStones and DrawStones and even WINPC Sign will yield a similar result... Again not something I would want to put on a shirt but all of them will do at least as good a job...

Introducing the WinPCSIGN Pro 2012 Rhinestone Features - YouTube


----------

